# Accommodation in/around Massa/Carrara



## weezkwear (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm moving to Italy this October to attend an academy in Massa (Tuscany). I have some questions pertaining to accommodation.

1> What sort of accommodation options are available in that area (Massa, Carrara, Pisa, Lucca, Livorno, LaSpezia, Viareggio etc). Are there shared apartment kind of arrangements also possible?

2> What would be the rent for a 1 and 2 room apartments (assuming such options are available)? What about a shared apartment/flat?

3> Are the electricity, heating, gas and internet included in the rent or does one pay them separately? For two people how much approx. would it amount to?

4> Does one have to pay any advance rent and security amount before moving into an apartment? How much do they charge in Italy?

5> Which of the places listed above are preferred places for people to reside in? Are the rents similar in most places? Which places are more cost effective? Ideally I would like to stay somewhere close to Massa where facilities like gym and supermarkets are easily available.

Please answer the questions above. Thank you!


----------



## csainz (Dec 18, 2009)

*Accomodations in Massa area*



weezkwear said:


> I'm moving to Italy this October to attend an academy in Massa (Tuscany). I have some questions pertaining to accommodation.
> 
> 1> What sort of accommodation options are available in that area (Massa, Carrara, Pisa, Lucca, Livorno, LaSpezia, Viareggio etc). Are there shared apartment kind of arrangements also possible?
> 
> ...




Hello, So many questions for a country that does not operate as the U.S. Your best bet is to contact a local real estate office (you can locate on the web) and tell them what you are looking for. They will be able to answer what is available in the area. Best to choose only one or two cities. You can pull up maps on the web and see what lies in the immediate area of your choice.

Good luck with your search and the local real estate offices are your best bet unless you get online with a local newspaper. I should be in Italy by October also and am looking forward to that time of year.

Kind Regards,
Charlotte


----------

